
What is Ultimate Software and why is it worth $11B? - throwaway5752
https://www.sun-sentinel.com/business/fl-bz-cb-ultimate-software-qa-20190204-story.html
======
throwaway5752
Summary: $11B software acquisition occurred today
([https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190204005338/en/](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190204005338/en/)
for the press release) and there is no mention of it here or many other
regular sources of industry news. They compete with ADP and Workday. Acquirer
is [https://hf.com/portfolio/](https://hf.com/portfolio/) (who also acquired
Genesys - that most recently acquired Interactive Intelligence for > $1B - and
Kronos)

edit: would love to know how whoever downvoted this comment managed to justify
it to themselves.

